# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Comercializacion de Sistemas de  Bebederos VAL-CO

## jquispet

​Los bebederos Val Nipple están sujetos a las tolerancias más estrictas de la industria avicola. Las piezas mecanizadas con precisión son elaboradas bajo certificación ISO-9001. Esto significa que sus pisos se mantienen más secos, sus aves se mantienen más saludables y aún reciben la cantidad exacta de agua correcta cada vez que activan el pasador de activación.  *Bebederos  * Los bebederos tienen un pin de gatillo más grande que resiste el desgaste y contiene un 300% más de agua.  Roaster-only-0025-300x228.jpg  *Alimentadores de bandejas*   El sistema de alimentación de bandejas, regularmente supera a otros comederos de aves de corral en ensayos de alimentación.El alimentador se abastece de manera uniforme para facilitar el acceso de las aves al alimento. Se abre para una limpieza rápida y está hecho de un plástico más fuerte y liviano para que la alimentación de las aves sea fácil y eficiente. FUZE-ProLine-1-Alimentador de Bandejas.jpg   *"Porque lo importante no es comprar, sino obtener el mejor beneficio para una mejor produccion"*  Para mayor información sobre los productos antes indicados .Facilitamos la asesoría sobre el producto , comunicarse con:  *Ing. Zosimo Quispe Huerta
CIP 35130
Movil 951 350 350
E-MAIL ingzosimoqh@hotmail.com jquispe100@gmail.com*Temas similares: VENTA E INSTALACIÓN DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO Y FERRTIRIEGO (RIEGO TECNIFICADO) Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Manual de Evaluación de Sistemas de Riego Tecnificado Reservorio y Sistemas de Riego en Piura (2009)

----------

